# ultimate stance meet



## Buckweed

Any pic's from the above event??


----------



## Buckweed

Anyone ??


----------



## Bartl

I've got some. I'll upload them at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Buckweed

Cheers Bartl


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Yep, i've got a few which I will post tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

In no particular order...


----------



## tomhjnr

Nice one Reece. Got to say, the black golf has put me off my dinner! Each to there own I guess.


----------



## Buckweed

Thanks for sharing Reece.... Love the Blue Golf.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

No worries guys.

Yeah the black golf is a bit like marmite - but it was the engine that interested me the most.

Of all the cars there, I fell in love with the Audi S1! Amazing looking car!


----------



## tomhjnr

ITSonlyREECE said:


> No worries guys.
> 
> Yeah the black golf is a bit like marmite - but it was the engine that interested me the most.
> 
> Of all the cars there, I fell in love with the Audi S1! Amazing looking car!


what engine was it? S1 :argie: one of my fav bits of VAG metal


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

tomhjnr said:


> what engine was it? S1 :argie: one of my fav bits of VAG metal


Although it was small and basically brand new it certainly caught a few peoples eyes!

2L TSFI pushing out just under 230Bhp... 0-60 in 5.6, and it's a Quattro


----------

